# MS360 vs MS361?



## bigdave (Dec 17, 2009)

Whats the big difference between a Stihl 360 and 361? I have a MS360 pro with a 20" bar and its a great saw, but you don't hear much about them. There seems like there are a lot of people that have a 361 but not many 360's.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 17, 2009)

The 1125 Series of saws which includes the 034, 036, and MS360, are great saws. They only made the MS360 for a couple of years from maybe 2000-2003, so not a ton of them are out there compared to the 034, and 036 which was made for more years. The 034 was made around from around 1985-1995, and the 036 was made from 1996-2003, I probably off on years, but just an estimate.

The 361 is has better anti vibration, than the 360, springs in the 361, versus rubber buffers in the 360. 
Parts aren't interchangeable between the 360 and 361, but most parts from 034's, 036's will fit MS360's
Both have about the same power, the 361 feels a little heavier and I think has a little more power.


----------



## bigdave (Dec 17, 2009)

That would be about right I bought mine new in 2002. (I think??) Thanks for the info though. 

BTW-Whats the deal with all of the new saws having primer bulbs? Never have like those, always thought it makes a saw look cheap and just something else to go bad.


----------



## Evan (Dec 17, 2009)

didnt i see specs somewhere that said the 034/036 was 11.6lbs if so that a lightwieght 60cc saw


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 17, 2009)

I've only run 1 almost new stock 361 probably 5 to 10 hours. I have a muffler modded 034 that feels like a little monster when it comes to cutting wood in comparison. Its lighter,definitely feels more powerful then the 361 I ran, does vibrate more but not bad enough I have a problem with it and the air filter needs more attention.


----------



## StihlBoy440 (Dec 17, 2009)

I got an MS360Pro that I have woods ported myself and if I have to grab only saw it is my 360pro. I run a 20" bar on it and it handles 90% of the stuff I cut. I have had it ported for 4 years now and it has never missed a beat. I have never run a 361 so I cant say anything for it but I love my 360Pro! I got a video of my saw on youtube for any that want to see it run.


----------



## ironman_gq (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the 034/036 was rated at 4.6hp the 361 is 4.4 but it didnt have as good of and A/V system


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 17, 2009)

StihlBoy440 said:


> I got a video of my saw on youtube for any that want to see it run.



Uh....yea we want to see!!


----------



## bigdave (Dec 17, 2009)

stihlboy... I agree I love my 360. Could you tell a big diference in your 360 after you ported it?


----------



## StihlBoy440 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah it was only my second attempt at porting a saw, but it did turn out well I think, sure they're are faster and stronger out there but it performs well. Here is the link to the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_l8m2XkI2M . After this video I went back to 93 octane ethanol free gas mixed with Stihl Ultra, I think it runs better.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 17, 2009)

bigdave said:


> Whats the big difference between a Stihl 360 and 361? I have a MS360 pro with a 20" bar and its a great saw, but you don't hear much about them. There seems like there are a lot of people that have a 361 but not many 360's.



The 360's are more responsive to mods, and as was said, they have the rubber bushings for A/V- which I like a lot better than the springs, not as smooth, but a lot more durable (I run the damn things for a living, and durability always trumps comfort!)- Sam


----------



## nmurph (Dec 17, 2009)

a spreadsheet of stihl specs that i have lists the 034 @ 11.6 but does not give a hp rating. it lists the 036 @ 4.5HP but no weight. it lists the 360 @ 4.5hp and 12.5lbs. i am not guaranteeing the these numbers. if someone has more certain numbers, let me know. i am working on this SS for both husky and stihl.


----------



## KindlingKing (Dec 17, 2009)

When I bought my 036 new in 1992 it was rated at 4.6 hp and 12.1 lbs. Pretty darn snotty and light weight. I think it will run against a 361 any day.

Somehow the saws have gotten de-rated in horse power and have picked up a bit of weight as time has gone on. I'm afraid that for the time being, the best horsepower to weight ratios are probably to be seen in saws of the early nineties. Take the 064, 066, 044 and 046 as examples....


----------



## West Texas (Dec 17, 2009)

I've owned the 036, 036 Pro, 360 and 360 Pro. They are great work saws with a muffler mod. I now own two modified and ported 361's, done by two of the best in the business (one has a pipe for fun events too). I've sold all of the older saws with muffler mods to friends of mine and they are still going strong, they love them. I did not have to have a 361 as I'm almost 80; but, I thought it was just as much fun to have a modified 361 as it was to spend the money on beer. The bottom line IMHO is you have a darn good work saw; gut the muffler and put a larger port on it and don't sweat the guys who own a 361. that saw will be with you a long long time if you give it good maintenance and run good gas and high quality fuel oil. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Evan (Dec 18, 2009)

since were on the subject of these saws i figured id post a pic of mine.
i traded some wrenching for this saw. this saw is likely the closest ill get to a 361.











this is a 034super when i handle it it reminds me of my 026 just feels very light and at 11.6 i think thats the same as the 346xp

vibration doesnt bother me one bit


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 18, 2009)

Evan said:


> since were on the subject of these saws i figured id post a pic of mine.
> i traded some wrenching for this saw. this saw is likely the closest ill get to a 361.
> 
> 
> ...


that has qs do you find it annoying?


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 18, 2009)

heres mine http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...13988&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 18, 2009)

bigdave said:


> Whats the big difference between a Stihl 360 and 361? I have a MS360 pro with a 20" bar and its a great saw, but you don't hear much about them. There seems like there are a lot of people that have a 361 but *not many 360's*.



I still run a 360pro regularly. *It IS a great saw *... it might be one of the last ones before the 361. I don't know, but I've been told; there's more environmental (emissions) stuff done to the 361 - maybe someone can verify or debunk that rumor.


----------



## Evan (Dec 18, 2009)

i dont even know what the eletronick quickstop is? never noticed it being any difrent then any other saw


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 18, 2009)

Evan said:


> i dont even know what the eletronick quickstop is? never noticed it being any difrent then any other saw



oh its not the same as mine look at my pic it has the qs on the handle when you let go the brake comes on


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 18, 2009)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> The 1125 Series of saws which includes the 034, 036, and MS360, are great saws. They only made the MS360 for a couple of years from maybe 2000-2003, so not a ton of them are out there compared to the 034, and 036 which was made for more years. The 034 was made around from around 1985-1995, and the 036 was made from 1996-2003, I probably off on years, but just an estimate.
> 
> The 361 is has better anti vibration, than the 360, springs in the 361, versus rubber buffers in the 360.
> *Parts aren't interchangeable between the 360 and 361*, but most parts from 034's, 036's will fit MS360's
> Both have about the same power, the 361 feels a little heavier and I think has a little more power.



Well ... there are *some *interchangeble parts between the 360 and 361 - *but, as BloodOnTheIce implies, you really have to be careful*.

Hey, *BloodOnTheIce*, how-a-bout doing a review on your MS362 (maybe a new thread) - my dealer doesn't have one yet - I'd appreciate it


----------



## Evan (Dec 18, 2009)

ohh i see now. i thought that was only the new saws in the last few years.

i think that would bug me

this thread has got me motivated to get mine running how it should. the carb was gummed up when i got so i tore it down then. got it running i later decarboned the top end and still didnt run quite right so im doin the carb again today.

also might yank the top again after i measure squish and see if the gasket can come out.
well after i get the dang carb figured out


----------



## ironman_gq (Dec 18, 2009)

I think they call that second chain brake a TAC or something like that


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

nmurph said:


> a spreadsheet of stihl specs that i have lists the 034 @ 11.6 but does not give a hp rating. it lists the 036 @ 4.5HP but no weight. it lists the 360 @ 4.5hp and 12.5lbs. i am not guaranteeing the these numbers. if someone has more certain numbers, let me know. i am working on this SS for both husky and stihl.



That it closer to the truth than some of the earlier posts!

Btw, only the US 361s are rated at 4.4hp, the others are rated at 4.6hp (muffler and cylinder is different).

It also is true that the 360 was a tad heavier than the 361, .2 lbs sounds about right.

Maybe the most important difference is that the 361 has four channel porting vs. two channel, so the 361 has a more effective "powerband" for most use.


----------



## Evan (Dec 18, 2009)

id like to run my 034 super after its muffler modded along side a muffler modded 362 to see how they compare.

id to the comparison with a single 20" bar and oregon lgx cutn wood to the tip or just past


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> Hey, *BloodOnTheIce*, how-a-bout doing a review on your MS362 (maybe a new thread) - my dealer doesn't have one yet - I'd appreciate it



He did. Check his profile for threads he started.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 18, 2009)

Evan said:


> ohh i see now. i thought that was only the new saws in the last few years.
> 
> i think that would bug me
> 
> ...


might want to check the seals on it


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 18, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> That it closer to the truth than some of the earlier posts!
> 
> Btw, only the US 361s are rated at 4.4hp, the others are rated at 4.6hp.
> 
> ...



mine says 4.1 and 4.6 for the 34 and 36


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 18, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> that has qs do you find it annoying?



Does Electronic Quickstop simply mean it has electronic ignition and a chain brake?


----------



## willsaw4beer (Dec 18, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Does Electronic Quickstop simply mean it has electronic ignition and a chain brake?



That sounds more like it to me. I know mine says 'Electronic Quickstop' on it and unless the extra braking feature is broken then I'm pretty sure it's not there..


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> mine says 4.1 and 4.6 for the 34 and 36



Stihl actually has been quite "messy" and inconsistant with the specs of the 036/360 and the 361 - and I trust the DLG/KWF lab tests more as a "starting point".

Their dyno results say 3.3kW/4.5hp for the 036/360 and 3.4kW/4.6hp for 361 - all Euro versions that Stihl rated at 3.4kW/4.6hp. 
At some point the US saws were getting more restricted mufflers and lower specs than the Euro ones (I believe it was some time in the "360 years").

Anyway, I believe the totally different cylinder design (trasfers) has a much larger impact on actual performance than .1hp or kW up/down at 9500rpms - that is just a "snapshot" of one point in the powerband........


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 18, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Does Electronic Quickstop simply mean it has electronic ignition and a chain brake?



Yes, but I believe the "Q" really means _inertia activeted _chain brake (not 100% sure).


----------



## scotclayshooter (Dec 18, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> Does Electronic Quickstop simply mean it has electronic ignition and a chain brake?



Quickstop = chainbrake
Electronic =ignition

I have a 036 QS and it has the extra brake that works on the rear handle.
You dont even notice its there, No more setting the brake to walk and its handy for sharpening on the bar.

The 036 QS has all the Pro features.

Planning porting mine over the holidays


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 18, 2009)

scotclayshooter said:


> Quickstop = chainbrake
> Electronic =ignition
> 
> I have a 036 QS and it has the *extra brake that works on the rear handle*.
> ...



*STIHL Chain Braking System*



> *STIHL Quickstop® Chain Brake*
> ...
> The STIHL Quickstop® chain brake is designed to stop the rotation of the chain if activated by the operator’s hand or by inertia if the saw kicks back with sufficient force.
> ...
> ...


----------



## WoodchuckVT (Jan 9, 2010)

*Electronc / Quickstop*



blsnelling said:


> Does Electronic Quickstop simply mean it has electronic ignition and a chain brake?




That is correct. They are two seperate listings.


VT. Woodchuck


----------



## Old log dog (Jul 6, 2016)

bigdave said:


> Whats the big difference between a Stihl 360 and 361? I have a MS360 pro with a 20" bar and its a great saw, but you don't hear much about them. There seems like there are a lot of people that have a 361 but not many 360's.


Mine is in the pic! Love it--lots of hrs


----------



## lambs (Jul 7, 2016)

This thread is over 6 years old. Well we love our saws!


----------



## Old log dog (Jul 7, 2016)

MS 360 pro


----------



## danimal (Nov 1, 2016)

360 pro,,,only stihl that I have.
Really nice saw, ported and mm'd it will blow da doors off of any stock 60cc class saw that I have run


----------

